# THE BUNION - vol. 1, issue 1



## The Bunion (Nov 1, 2005)

*THE BUNION*
*A swollen knob on the big toe of Dimensions Forums* 

(The Bunion is an equal opportunity equalizer, and is in no way affiliated with the short-lived but long-gone Weight Board Gazette. So if you know who that was, please don't blame them for this. Also not to be confused with The Onion, which is, like, ten times funnier.)


*Dimensions Forums Settles Into New Cyber Home; Contractors Hired to Widen Doorways and Install Bigger Bathtubs*

September saw much activity in Dimville. A high-heeled hissy fit broke out on the Paysite Board, filled with angry misspellings and upper case discussion of nipples and cooter (no affiliation with the Arkansas law firm of the same name). This resulted in the board being closed down and several of the Paysite ladies suddenly forgetting they weren't allowed to advertise on the Weight Board. 

Later, in an unrelated move, Conrad Blickenstorfer, Mayor of Dimville, launched new software, reinstating the dearly missed Paysite Board and adding an Events Board and Foodee Forum, the latter of which is already responsible for packing upwards of 1,500 additional pounds onto its readers. 

More importantly, the software offers enough new smiley faces to choke even the Pollyest of Pollyannas.

When asked about the overwhelming success of the new forum, Mayor Blickenstorfer said, "Uhm... what paper are you with again?" 

Indeed, Mayor B. Indeed.



*Dimville Resident Obesus Missing for Days, Returns With Martian Symbol Tattooed On His Scalp*

"They had giant, pulsating heads and tiny, skeletal bodies," said the weary Obesus after being treated and released from Our Lady of the Low-Carb Cracker Medical Center. "They looked kind of like a more womanly Calista Flockhart."

Upon leaving the hospital, Obesus was inundated with FFA's all atwitter and reporters asking what notable differences exist between earth people and outer space people. "Their knowledge of human anatomy is lacking," said the beloved Dimville fixture, carefully extracting the anal probe from his nose. "And I do wish they cared more about sanitizing surgical instruments between uses."

"Oh, and...." the cloaked BHM paused as he stepped into a waiting stretch limo filled with adoring hipsters. "They have Kelligrl. Okay, bye now! Buh-bye!"



*Zitkussing: What's In It For You?*

Wayne Zitkus announced a new reputation points exchange plan this week, rendering wisdom, humor, and helpfulness no longer necessary.

"Not everyone can be interesting or nice," said the two-time Bearskin Rug Award recipient about his trade proposal. "This is a more equitable means of validating your existence through a web board."

Charter members may take advantage of the following Grand Opening Special: 5 reputation points will cost you your self-respect, 10 points will cost you the respect of others. For 15 or more, you must kick in some Paypal.

"Respect is highly overrated..." said Zitkus, whose voice then trailed off.



*CurvyEm Establishes New Velocity Record for Newbie Toppling*

On October 24, Dimville youth CurvyEm broke the speed record for frightening a newcomer when she called TrinityPleasure an idiot within 1 hour and 25 minutes of Miss Pleasure's first post. This shatters the record of an hour 45 previously set by [name withheld because she's been quiet lately and The Bunion staff would like to keep her that way], who forfeits the title, but will continue to hold her place of honor in the Dimville Histrionical Society, for Excellence in Making People Uncomfortable. 

When reached for comment, CurvyEm spat at us, and threw a boiled mutton at our car as we sped away.

And we think she's put some sort of impotence curse on us, but we can't prove that.



*FA Picks Up Award; Can No Longer Lift Wife*

The Canadian Chapter of NAABCGM (National Association for the Advancement of Bowl-Cuts on Grown Men) has awarded the 2005 NAABCy for Achievement in Indiscretion to TimFA, for outing You-Know-Who's You-Know-What before You-Know-Who revealed her You-Know-What herself. The offending post was quickly deleted, and You-Know-Who was later forced to reveal her own You-Know-What in a thread which Mayor Blickenstorfer promptly moved to the WLS Board. Because it's, you know, about WLS. 

"The Awards ceremony was a moptop-studded red carpet affair," reports Bunion Fashion Editor Seveera Allblack. "The NAABCy winner's lovely wife Gaining Goddess wore a wonderfully squeaky cocktail-length patent leather halter dress by LadyBWear in size 4X, 5X, and later at the after-party, 6X. TimFA wore Pyrex.



*News Briefs* 
(Brought to you by Just My Size Cotton Stretch Panties. These are not your mother's panties. Oh, wait. They are.)

*The Ladies of Dimville Post Naughty Profile Photos for a Day to Raise Membership; Members Rise*... page 6

*Old Dogsoldier Writes Dimensions Pledge, Dozens of Chubby Fingers Become Lodged Into Tightly Packed Cleavage While Attempting to Put Hands Over Hearts*... page 7

*Main Board Sees More Traffic Than Weight Board; Pigs Fly Over That Fat Calista Flockhart's House*... page 11

*And From the Sports Desk:*

*Carrie and Juicy Still Missing Following Paysite Board Fracas; Carrie is Missed, Juicy, Not So Much*... page H-42



*October DimStats*

Most commonly used words and phrases during the month of October:
I - 11,047
the - 705
and - 579
is - 374
My Engineer husband Art - 373
as - 254
yummy - 149​
Current number of male users pretending to be women: 14

Current number of male users pretending to be women and totally getting away with it: 1



*The Bunion Personals*

Voluptuous web board seeks eccentric New England cartoonist for romantic afternoons of shirking your increased responsibilities in favor of posting more often and livening things up. Must have outlaw commitment, curious affection for elbow dimples, and be able to create humorous and punful subject lines, with text entirely non sequiturious to the thread topic. No smokers or fatties, please.



*The Bunion Word of the Day*

_Phalloidium_

Pronunciation: rhymes with 'hemorrhoidy yum"
Function: noun
Meaning: An oversimplification, usually fueled by inexperience or unsteady levels of testosterone. See also: Dr. Phil.



*Letters to the Editor*


_Dear Bunion, 

How is it you already have letters to the Editor, being that this is The Bunion's first ever issue?

Sincerely,
Fakey McMadeupname
Bend, Oregon_


Dear Fakey,

Great question! This month's Letters to the Editor section is completely fabricated, unlike future Letters to the Editor sections, which will only be _somewhat_ fabricated.

Thanks for writing!


<> <> <>


_Dear Bunion,

Are you The Weight Board Gazette?

Poor Reading Comprehensionally Yours,
Drifty McShortattentionspan
Bend, Oregon_


Dear Drifty,

I told you once. No.


<> <> <>


_Dear Bunion,

Ever notice how many Irish people there are living in Bend, Oregon?

Yours,
Straightman McSetupline
Bend, Oregon_

Dear Mr. McSetupline,

Can't say as I have, no.

<> <> <>

Letters are welcomed, as are editorial submissions, personal ads, and suggestions for a more up-to-date reference than Calista Flockhart. (The Bunion staff is drawing a blank.)


*In the Next Issue of The Bunion...*

*The Zitkusses Imprisoned for Reputation Laundering; Jokes About Baking a Cake With a File In It Abound on The Foodee Board*

*Bend, Oregon Chamber of Commerce Issues a Cease and Desist Order Requiring The Bunion To Stop Using Their City's Name; Bunion Editor-In-Chief Countersues On The Grounds It's the Dirtiest and Therefore Funniest Sounding Name in US*

*Local Historic Battlefield Taken Over By Flame War Reenactors*

*A "Show Your Ass For a Day Day" Special Pull-Out Section: Boteroesque Babe Shows Pink, Pink Wears a Turtleneck*

<>


----------



## Ash (Nov 1, 2005)

Dear Bunion,

I can fix that. Call me. 

Sincerely,
Dr. Scholl


----------



## Tragdor (Nov 1, 2005)

The Tragdor is suprised to hear the TallFatSue as a Engineer husband named Art. The Bunion is a source of much wisdom.


----------



## Obesus (Nov 1, 2005)

I just KNEW it! Memo to self...remind self about reminding self!  ROFLMFAO


----------



## Jay West Coast (Nov 1, 2005)

Cracked me up! And it took me a minute to get the "Bend, Oregon" joke....I can't believe I never thought of it that way ! But, really, why the Bunion (a conjunction of Big Beautiful Onion--as in the parody news source)?

Loved it! 


Jay West Coast


----------



## swamptoad (Nov 1, 2005)

utter malarky!

absotively and posilutely ridikurous!

inkredibibble reading material!

exclamation point for the hell of it again!

and again....next line invisible followed by a few dots and a mispelled giraffe


.... giraf



where was I?


----------



## Mr. Brian (Nov 1, 2005)

Now I am anxious for the next issue of The Bunion!

Very funny stuff!

Mr Brian
Snapple Real Fact #_135 A single coffee tree produces only about a pound of coffee beans per year_


----------



## 1300 Class (Nov 1, 2005)

What we need now is it in PDF. :nods:


----------



## TallFatSue (Nov 1, 2005)

> My Engineer husband Art - 373


Curses! He's always one step ahead of me!

Ecstatic foot massages too.  

Sue


----------



## Moonchild (Nov 1, 2005)

Hahaha, that was pretty sweet. Good job, you must have put a ton of effort into that.


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Nov 1, 2005)

LIES - ALL LIES!!!


ROFLMAO


----------



## Jes (Nov 1, 2005)

Mr. Brian said:


> Now I am anxious for the next issue of The Bunion!
> 
> Very funny stuff!
> 
> ...



I'm anxious to be IN it! By hook or by crook...there's no such thing as bad press!


----------



## TallFatSue (Nov 1, 2005)

TallFatSue said:


> > My Engineer husband Art - 373
> 
> 
> Curses! He's always one step ahead of me!
> ...


I had a good laugh this morning, but now that the afternoon is here, the office manager in me has this little voice in the back of my head: "Hey, that's my sweetie!" Are we (and he) now open to potential ridicule on this board? 

Maybe I'm reading too much into it, but there was a funny newsletter at my company one Christmas. Most people took it in the right spirit, but a couple people went ballistic, and that was the end of that. I may also think twice about what I post here in the future, especially if it includes my husband. Sorry, I'm verrrry defensive about my hubby. 

Sue


----------



## waitingforsuperman (Nov 1, 2005)

capital, capital.

bully, bully.

jolly good show.


----------



## Emma (Nov 1, 2005)

I don't know who you are. But I think I love you. :smitten:


----------



## waitingforsuperman (Nov 1, 2005)

i think i'll make it known here that i have a mild crush on em.


----------



## Emma (Nov 1, 2005)

Only mild?


----------



## Jes (Nov 1, 2005)

TallFatSue said:


> I had a good laugh this morning, but now that the afternoon is here, the office manager in me has this little voice in the back of my head: "Hey, that's my sweetie!" Are we (and he) now open to potential ridicule on this board?
> 
> Maybe I'm reading too much into it, but there was a funny newsletter at my company one Christmas. Most people took it in the right spirit, but a couple people went ballistic, and that was the end of that. I may also think twice about what I post here in the future, especially if it includes my husband. Sorry, I'm verrrry defensive about my hubby.
> 
> Sue



well, i think we're all open to ridicule, but I didn't read it in a negative way, personally. it wasn't about me, of course, but still...


----------



## waitingforsuperman (Nov 1, 2005)

CurvyEm said:


> Only mild?



well, you got me there.

mild in the way that habenero peppers are mild.

though, since you've never had mexican food, the analogy is probably lost.


----------



## Emma (Nov 1, 2005)

Lost lost lost.


----------



## Egbert Souse (Nov 1, 2005)

Dear Bunion,

I'm writing to take issue with several of the Letters to the Editor from your first edtion. As the fact that the letters were fabricated kinda makes the effort pointless, i'll move on to my next issue......

What's the deal with this "ladies showing their asses" day? I was under the impression that it was supposed to be a unigender effort. It took me some time to dig out my good stuff and by then, the thing had fallen by the wayside. Furthermore, i thought it was gonna be a regular feature and not just a one-time shot. It seemed to be QUITE the popular item and one that would make a great regular feature. Maybe on a floating day...not like the first of the month but on the full moon or something like that.

Another issue i have is that i don't mind showing my age on my profile but i was just looking at it and it looks really STUPID to show my birthdate and then also show my age, like the reader is mathematically challenged or something. Can't figure out how to eliminate one without the other but maybe this isn't the appropriate place to raise this issue.

Sincerely,
E. Souse


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Nov 1, 2005)

> "Respect is highly overrated..." said Zitkus, whose voice then trailed off.



*** singing in my best Karaoke voice ***

R-E-S-P-E-C-T
Find out what it means to me,
R-E-S-P-E-C-T
Take care, TCB.
Sock-it-to-me, sock-it-to-me, sock-it-to-me, sock-it-to-me........


----------



## Zoom (Nov 1, 2005)

I represent The Ronion, Inc. which is a magazine that hasn't come out yet, but probably won't anyway. A "ronion" is supposed to be defined as a glutton, but on the internet it's only listed as the alternative word of "ronyon", which means a mangy and scabby creature. This is why the magazine isn't coming out. Neither is the series of short stories with this title.

This was going to be a "cease and desist" post, but I have fifteen more things to do before bedtime and have no energy for a good harangue.


----------



## AnnMarie (Nov 1, 2005)

Yay!! 

Keep it up, I loved the WBG, and I am happy to see an equally worthy publication taking its place.


----------



## charlie (Nov 1, 2005)

Hilarious stuff


As Carrie's hubby, i thought id better say that she's just fine and was flattered to be mentioned.


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Nov 2, 2005)

Egbert Souse said:


> Furthermore, i thought it was gonna be a regular feature and not just a one-time shot. It seemed to be QUITE the popular item and one that would make a great regular feature. Maybe on a floating day...not like the first of the month but on the full moon or something like that.



Egbert,

Since I'm the one who suggested a monthly "Show Your Ass For a Day Day," I'll answer for the Bunion.

Your suggestion of having it coincide with the full moon is quite apropos, and as long as someone reminds me when that is, consider it done. Will we be seeing your own moon this month?

And in response to the Bunion's prediction, I think I _will_ show pink this time.


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Nov 2, 2005)

You mean once a month I get to moon Dimensions????

How did you know that's always been my dream???? LOL






Boteroesque Babe said:


> Egbert,
> 
> Since I'm the one who suggested a monthly "Show Your Ass For a Day Day," I'll answer for the Bunion.
> 
> ...


----------



## Egbert Souse (Nov 2, 2005)

Boteroesque Babe said:


> Egbert,
> 
> Since I'm the one who suggested a monthly "Show Your Ass For a Day Day," I'll answer for the Bunion.
> 
> ...



Roger, BB!
Since i brought it up, you can count on me for the state of the moon.
I'll have to get back to you regarding mine.


----------



## Egbert Souse (Nov 2, 2005)

Boteroesque Babe said:


> Egbert,
> 
> And in response to the Bunion's prediction, I think I _will_ show pink this time.



Great to hear about the pink, BB!

That's bound to get a lotta hits (as we say in cyberbizz) and it's about time we pushed the envelope around here.
Or stretched it.
Or whatever one does with envelopes these days.

Where'd that stupid phrase come from, anyway?
(never mind...maybe i'll write The Bunion)


----------



## The Critic (Nov 2, 2005)

Well executed and if the idea had been original and not based on someone else's idea --- think Weight Board Gazette - the author says this isn't the same person --- you'd probably get a 9, but based on on that and on the letters that could have been left off, you're getting a 7 this time. Now if you really _are_ the same person, come clean and you'll get a 9. I look forward to reviewing your next edition.


----------



## Obesus (Nov 3, 2005)

FFA's can twitter???? Gosh, I never got close enough to one so as I could tell!  Eye can't see my way through to that one!


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Nov 3, 2005)

Egbert Souse said:


> Where'd that stupid phrase come from, anyway?
> (never mind...maybe i'll write The Bunion)



Couldn't find it at Wikipedia, Egbert, but I believe "pushing the envelope" came from test pilot jargon.

And almost as engrossing as Wikipedia is this Google Ads thing. Dig the ad links atop the first page of this thread. Perhaps the only time you'll see that on this board. And on page 3 your Lewis Carroll quote puts an Alice in Wonderland link between those for "fat BBW," "chubby fat girl," and "extremely fat woman." 

This might be fun.


----------



## Webmaster (Nov 3, 2005)

Very funny! Love it.


----------



## Jes (Nov 3, 2005)

Boteroesque Babe said:


> Couldn't find it at Wikipedia, Egbert, but I believe "pushing the envelope" came from test pilot jargon.
> 
> And almost as engrossing as Wikipedia is this Google Ads thing. Dig the ad links atop the first page of this thread. Perhaps the only time you'll see that on this board. And on page 3 your Lewis Carroll quote puts an Alice in Wonderland link between those for "fat BBW," "chubby fat girl," and "extremely fat woman."
> 
> This might be fun.




Have you tried Woogle? Very addictive, especially b/c I have my own icon online!


----------



## FEast (Nov 3, 2005)

If only I didn't have this gol' darned bunion... 

It's a clever, irreverent, dry, wry, satirical, incisive, and, at times, hysterical roast of all that's good (and bad) about our wonderful infant venue.

I absolutely _love_ it, and hope it's not as short-lived as the _WEIGHT BOARD GAZETTE_, which was a gem. And to think I nearly missed reading it because of the title of the original post. I hope more people catch on, as I know that a lot of effort, talent, and time were put into it, and if nobody reads it, the writer(s) might not be motivated to write a second issue. I suspect that it was a lot of fun to write, as well, albeit a lot of work.

Oh, undt I haf my suthpishionz as to the author(s), but I ain't tellin.  Thanks for brightening my day. I haven't been this entertained in ages!~Bountifully, Foosh


----------



## LurkingBBW (Nov 3, 2005)

Very witty, well thought out and just downright funny! I hope that this won't be the first and last edition!


----------



## eljay (Nov 3, 2005)

LurkingBBW said:


> Very witty, well thought out and just downright funny! I hope that this won't be the first and last edition!


 
Agreed! 10


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Nov 3, 2005)

Jes said:


> Have you tried Woogle? Very addictive, especially b/c I have my own icon online!



Hmmm... it doesn't come up under woogle.com or woogle.org. What is it? And _where _is it?


----------



## old_dogsoldier (Nov 3, 2005)

The Critic said:


> Well executed and if the idea had been original and not based on someone else's idea --- think Weight Board Gazette - the author says this isn't the same person --- you'd probably get a 9, but based on on that and on the letters that could have been left off, you're getting a 7 this time. Now if you really _are_ the same person, come clean and you'll get a 9. I look forward to reviewing your next edition.




I don't care whether the idea was original or not. I love this thing, and I'm giving the Bunion a 9.9.


----------



## Santaclear (Nov 3, 2005)

Obesus said:


> I just KNEW it! Memo to self...remind self about reminding self!  ROFLMFAO



Quiet down Obesus.....you're still missing!


----------



## Jes (Nov 3, 2005)

Boteroesque Babe said:


> Hmmm... it doesn't come up under woogle.com or woogle.org. What is it? And _where _is it?




Lady, google the woogle! 

(then post something good for us)


----------



## Obesus (Nov 4, 2005)

I almost forgot! Thanks for the sticky note....back to the monster treasure in Mr. Pinkster's backyard!! ROFL :shocked: 



Santaclear said:


> Quiet down Obesus.....you're still missing!


----------



## rainyday (Nov 4, 2005)

If I sign up for a 12-month subscription are there any promotional gifts?

Loved it. Clearly a lot of thought went into it, and it was worth it. Keep 'em coming please.


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Nov 4, 2005)

Jes said:


> Lady, google the woogle!
> 
> (then post something good for us)



Got it. But I don't entirely get it. What's your icon thingy?

I'm a fan of Montage-a-Google. Have you done that? When I do my screen name, included in the results is a shot of me superimposed with Jesus some Dimensions hatah has on his website. (See below.) Some would say it fills out the spectrum or my personality quite nicely.

Me, I'd like it outta there. Or at least contrast corrected. It harshes my buzz, graphically speaking.

Some people like to create a montage and have others guess what their search word or phrase was. I'm not at all good at that.

http://grant.robinson.name/projects/montage-a-google/


----------



## Jes (Nov 4, 2005)

Boteroesque Babe said:


> Got it. But I don't entirely get it. What's your icon thingy?




Well, my last name is rare, but I share it with a company out there (just one), so when I write something about me, I can get the name everyone calls me to come up! It makes me laugh every single time. 

And that montage? that is a WHOLE LOTTA BB! love it.

I do want to get more savvy but I lack the time and brainpower it seems. I either used to be smarter, or technology just suddenly passed me by. Now I'm lagging way behind. All of this is to say that I would take, and share, more pix of myself (and my jewelry, my pottery, all the stuff friends ask for pix of) if I could just figure this crap out more easily.


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Nov 6, 2005)

Hey! What happened to the Google ads up there? Now my previous post makes no sense. I guess you'll just have to take my word for it. The links' overly literal logic was sweet and amusing.

Dag.


----------



## fatlane (Nov 6, 2005)

Do one on "Bigcutie" and you get AnnMarie intermixed with baby pictures. Surreal.


----------



## MissToodles (Nov 6, 2005)

Does anyone know how I can save a montage on a Mac?


----------



## fatlane (Nov 6, 2005)

Screen capture?


----------



## MissToodles (Nov 6, 2005)

But how do you do a screen capture? I'm new to the world of apple computers? Help a bitch out!


----------



## fatlane (Nov 6, 2005)

http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=Screen+capture+Mac&btnG=Google+Search


----------



## AnnMarie (Nov 6, 2005)

MissToodles said:


> But how do you do a screen capture? I'm new to the world of apple computers? Help a bitch out!




apple+shift+3 grabs your whole screen

apple+shift+4 gives you crosshairs so you can select the part you want to capture. 

Usually it will dump the PDF on your desktop or on the top level of your hard drive. If you open it in the Preview app. you can do an export to whatever file type you want (.jpg for here).

I'm not in front of my Mac, so if I happened to get any of that wrong, I really apologize!


----------



## AnnMarie (Nov 6, 2005)

fatlane said:


> Do one on "Bigcutie" and you get AnnMarie intermixed with baby pictures. Surreal.




That IS freaky.


----------



## fatlane (Nov 6, 2005)

OOOH! 300 posts for AnnMarie! Schweet!


----------



## AnnMarie (Nov 6, 2005)

fatlane said:


> OOOH! 300 posts for AnnMarie! Schweet!




Yay me. Yeah, you definately have the advantage. I'll never get that difference made up.

Is it the story board? Or maybe just general frenzied behavior.


----------



## FEast (Nov 6, 2005)

I asked this when we were on the old boards: does anyone know how to do a whole-page capture on a PC? I got only one reply that time, and didn't understand it well enough to make it work. 

I was new to screen captures (can't believe it took me so many years to learn what it is! :doh: ), and just today had need of capturing the full page again, but had to capture one screen at a time, instead, as I scrolled down. 

I'm sure that, with all this wonderful technology at our fingertips, there's a way to do it without buying a program for it. Anybody?~Bountifully, Fuchsia



AnnMarie said:


> apple+shift+3 grabs your whole screen


----------



## fatlane (Nov 6, 2005)

Frenzied behavior. I'm very frenzied. And Buffie is only encouraging me.


----------



## AnnMarie (Nov 6, 2005)

fatlane said:


> Frenzied behavior. I'm very frenzied. And Buffie is only encouraging me.




I've noticed. 



I'm jealous.


----------



## fatlane (Nov 6, 2005)

Well, I'm always up for a good frenzy. I don't think Buffie (or I) would mind if you were a regular on our show. I'll just buy another couch and make the show available only in widescreen format... Whaddya say?

More importantly, where do you want billing?


----------



## Webmaster (Nov 6, 2005)

FEast said:


> I asked this when we were on the old boards: does anyone know how to do a whole-page capture on a PC? I got only one reply that time, and didn't understand it well enough to make it work.
> 
> I was new to screen captures (can't believe it took me so many years to learn what it is! :doh: ), and just today had need of capturing the full page again, but had to capture one screen at a time, instead, as I scrolled down.



Windows doesn't come with a screen capture utility, but you can always download and install a shard or freeware screen capture program. I use Gadwin PrintScreen, downloadable from www.gadwin.com. I don't know if it's still free; it was when I downloaded mine.


----------



## waitingforsuperman (Nov 7, 2005)

i thought on windows if you just press the print screen button, it copies the whole screen to the clipboard.


----------



## FEast (Nov 7, 2005)

waitingforsuperman said:


> i thought on windows if you just press the print screen button, it copies the whole screen to the clipboard.


 
It copies the whole screen (what you see in front of you), but not the whole page. Sometimes I want the whole page, especially when I'm trying to copy something that the site has set up in such a way you can't print it or even copy the text into a document that you can print. 

There are instances I prefer to print out something, such as when my eyes are burning from too much computer screen, or when I want to save it for future ref and consideration, but don't want to use up a bookmark space. It's frustrating when I can't, and I don't understand why somebody would set it up that way. If they're offering the info for free, why prevent us from printing it?  

Thanks for the link, Conrad. Looks like they're charging now, but I could be mistaken. It's hard to believe that Bill Gates hasn't figured out a way to do something that, given the degree of complexity of things computers _can_ do, should be quite simple.~Bountifully, Foosh


----------



## Cat (Nov 7, 2005)

If you want to save the posts, why not just save the page from Internet Explorer? Do a FILE-SAVE AS. That way the text will be searchable. That will work for most pages, but not all. 

If you don't care about formatting or graphics, what about just doing a CTRL-A and then CTRL-C to copy all of the text on the page and then posting in a text editor?

So many options to copy things, so little time.


----------



## FEast (Nov 7, 2005)

Cat said:


> If you want to save the posts, why not just save the page from Internet Explorer? Do a FILE-SAVE AS. That way the text will be searchable. That will work for most pages, but not all.
> 
> If you don't care about formatting or graphics, what about just doing a CTRL-A and then CTRL-C to copy all of the text on the page and then posting in a text editor?
> 
> So many options to copy things, so little time.


 
Such simple solutions to something that's been driving me nuts for months! :doh: 

I just tried both ideas on Bountiful's web page, and they worked beautifully. Usually, I just want to save the text of a page, but on some sites, even if you highlight and copy the text, when you paste it in a text editor (I love Word and use it for just about everything), it just uses up a bunch of space, but no text appears. I'm definitely going to try your first method for those instances. 

Thanks! Wish I could pick your brain while I'm struggling to build our website.~Bountifully, Foosh


----------



## ValentineBBW (Nov 7, 2005)

FEast said:


> Such simple solutions to something that's been driving me nuts for months! :doh:
> 
> I just tried both ideas on Bountiful's web page, and they worked beautifully. Usually, I just want to save the text of a page, but on some sites, even if you highlight and copy the text, when you paste it in a text editor (I love Word and use it for just about everything), it just uses up a bunch of space, but no text appears. I'm definitely going to try your first method for those instances.
> 
> Thanks! Wish I could pick your brain while I'm struggling to build our website.~Bountifully, Foosh




It looks like you found a solution, but I did want to share this too for any others that might be looking for something a slightly different. I use this at work - it's great for capturing the entire screen and then selecting only what you need.

http://www.webtree.ca/newlife/printkey_info.htm


----------



## sweetnnekked (Mar 25, 2006)

I sincerely hope that you get signed permission releases before submitting any names of members to your writers.
Wayne Zitkus is a rather mellow and agreeable fellow but his wife, Sandy may just decide to sue your asses for "inflamation of character (not to mention other things!!"

Yours in law,
Clarence Wheelbarrow


----------

